# Heat question: How long did the bleeding last?



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

For those of you who have gone through heat cycles with your girls, how long did the bleeding last? Maya is in heat right now and we are on day 19. However, her bleeding lasted until yesterday. I had read that the bleeding is the first stage of heat and usually only lasts 7-10 days, and that the fertile period tends to start after the bleeding ends. I did see her flagging starting on day 9 of her cycle, so that makes me think she bled throughout her fertile period. I just want to make sure that I confine her for long enough. I am guessing that even though we'll be at day 21 in a couple days, it is better to confine her for longer because her bleeding just stopped. I am a complete newbie at this though, and don't want to confine her longer than necessary because she is really missing the dog park and running off leash through the woods. I was hoping that since I know so little about this, she would follow the textbook cycle, so I would know what was going on!  But no such luck. I guess I am confused by the differing signals, one being the bleeding switching to a straw colored discharge as a sign of when she is fertile (started day 18) and the other being flagging (started day 9). I want to be careful and avoid any chance of her getting pregnant, but I also don't want her to loose out on great exercise if it is unnecessary. For those of you who are breeders or who have had goldens in heat, how long would you confine her for? Is it unheard of to bleed throughout the fertile period of the cycle? Based on the info I've given, which part of the cycle do you think Maya is in? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Just bumping this up to see if I can get any responses from breeders or others who could give me some advice.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread that talks about the heat cycle and length
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42933&highlight=female+heat


----------



## feras_78 (Feb 17, 2018)

BeauShel said:


> Here is a thread that talks about the heat cycle and length
> Delilah is in heat...HELP - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


Dear Carol,

please i need help, i owned golden retriever female, her bleeding started on 7TH of February? i want to know it will last for how many days and when is the right time for matting ?

Thanks a lot
Feras


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

feras_78 said:


> Dear Carol,
> 
> please i need help, i owned golden retriever female, her bleeding started on 7TH of February? i want to know it will last for how many days and when is the right time for matting ?
> 
> ...


Heat typically lasts 21 days- but there are often exceptions. 
To know where she is in her cycle, you would have to have progesterone testing. 
If she is not two years old (at least) and if she does not have hip.elbow.heart and eye testing please do not breed her deliberately if you care even a tiny bit about the breed....


----------

